# Why do I bother?



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Just out of curiousity (without meaning to dig/ pry) but how many of you guys on here get the "why do I bother days?"

Whether it's training or social life etc.

I've had two in the past 3 days and just wandering if it's a common occurance amongst fighters/martial artists.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

To be fair I get them fairly regularly mate. Certain things do my head in and I just wonder what's the fookin point.

Don't think were alone either, hope not anyway lol.

You've just gotta get your head round it and crack on


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Could be interesting if next to any members of the armed forces (wether British or not) we are the only people lol.

Yeah have to agree there otherwise we'd never get ahead in live from that point foreward. I think this phrase kinda gives some logic.

perfer et obdura; dolor hic tibi proderit olim

(Be patient and tough; some day this pain will be useful to you)


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Yea just take a moment to yourself and think about where you want to be and just try and get on.

Thats a good saying.

I repeat this one to myself often, short and to the point.

"Fall Down Seven, Get Up Eight"

Kinda says it all...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Aye.

Fair play that saying really does say it all.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice thread!

I had this today BIG time! I was sat on the sofa thinking! All tese normal ppl do this all of the time! I was like! man im sore, really foookin sore wats the point i might not even get there!

THEN!... i thought! do it! just do it! why? because for 1:

* makes me feel really good about myself.

*makes me feel confident about my security.

* You know it makes me feel soooo good to be able to knoe i can reaaly hurt someone if they start!

2, 3, 4 ppl i know i can be safe! mat sound sad!

* and i know that everybody else doesnt know wat im capable of! which is an advantage!

But that is what makes me feel safe! on the streets today! i can go out and feel safe!

I used to get bullied! BIG TIME When i was a kid! Sarted training and now! lets see them try it! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Because it separates me from the rest! thats why!!


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

yeh days have bin had buy every1, and its just because 1single person cant make a change to anyone but themself, so why bother trying if no one else will, do you understand. THE WORLD IS DOOMED, so really why bother?


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

I think to keep this thread going everybody should share their experiences with the "why do I bother?" moments and how they counteract them.

It's not meant to pry/dig but mearly act as something for someone to read and realise that now matter what they are doing (whether it be with life outside of training or to do with training) when the "why do I bother?" voice creeps it could prove to rally the senses and assist the person in picking themself up, dusting themselves down and really dig in through those moments.

Dunno if everyone agrees but might be an idea if everyone's game.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Game on!

Ive got Interval Training Again on Monday! last week it nearly killed me and im still a little sore... My shins are murkin!

Scared Im going to burn out, and then wont be able to train, I wont say anything to my coaches because Im a warrior and ill work thru pain, But what if i cant even run after it... Just sets me back on the timetable, Which means even more work to catch up!

Any advice on a rapid recovery or advice in general!

feel better now... Hey it works! Good job Kempo!



Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> I think to keep this thread going everybody should share their experiences with the "why do I bother?" moments and how they counteract them.
> 
> It's not meant to pry/dig but mearly act as something for someone to read and realise that now matter what they are doing (whether it be with life outside of training or to do with training) when the "why do I bother?" voice creeps it could prove to rally the senses and assist the person in picking themself up, dusting themselves down and really dig in through those moments.
> 
> Dunno if everyone agrees but might be an idea if everyone's game.


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2009)

Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ, for he gives me strength.... Works for Thiago Alves


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's a few quotes that really struck me and have come in handy in the past.

*(My personal favourite)* "He is able who thinks he is able."

Buddha

"Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time." - Thomas Edison

"Tough times never last, but tough people do." - Robert Schuller

"I walk slowly, but I never walk backward." - Abraham Lincoln

"When everything seems to be going against you, remember that the airplane takes off against the wind, not with it." - Henry Ford

"Never apologize for showing feeling. When you do so, you apologize for truth."

- Benjamin Disraeli

"Facing it - always facing it - that's the way to get through. Face it!"

- Joseph Conrad


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I dont think quotes are going to help me on this one! lol


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Lol True but they might serve others who hit a bad patch.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I like this one: (seen it on here)

"I hated everyday of training,I though to myself, Suffer Now, And live the rest of your life as a champion"ALI

also...

"If you even dream of beating me you'd better wake up and apologize." ALI


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I also have these days. But just look at my sig on here and get on with it :happy:


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I get it all the times espec when I see everyone going to pub or having BBQs while I'm shedding weight!

There are days when training doesnt go to plan when you feel weak, or gas or just get owned by your team mates. Everyone has those days sometimes you just have to take a step back and remember what you are doing is bloody hard some would argue that its one of the toughest sports out there! You are doing something that 99% of people won't or more importantly CAN'T do.

If you feel a bit demoralised you might be suffering from over training sopmetimes its better to give yourself a break and return refreshed.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i had a week the other week where even if i do say so myself my technique was f'n bang on, i was doin the best body kicks ive ever done, perfect form

last week, i was shite, i was gassed early and my kicks although may have had power were not good technique wise at all, they were terrible !

i keep going because on the good days i enjoy it SO much, im obsessed with going to my thai training, i dont think ill ever be excellent at it, but i enjoy it, it keeps me fit, and gives me more confidence

im pretty sure i have ever so slight aspergers syndrome, i dont do well in social situations, as such i dont really go to many busy places at night, clubs etc, and i guess i still dont now but i think id be far more comfortable now cos if some idiot started on me or the mrs id at least have an idea what to do with myself if it got that far


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

Not a mthod I approve of, but my mate sticks picks up of people he hates/hated on him, and a whole load of girls he likes. It started with pics of famous women, but when he started putting pics up of birds he fancied, he was more motivated than ever-

As

1) Girls don't like quitters (no1 does).

2) Girls like someone who can take care of them and make them feel SAFE. (This is really very true, you can ask any of your female friends).

3) Girls like awesome people who are BETTER than the rest.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

You need a near death experience lol .. with mine , it encouraged me so much

I wake up (when i go to sleep which is rare) with a smile on my face and ready to go because i try and enjoy everyday .. especially when you consider you don't have control of your life/death (it takes 1 idiot to drink drive or use his phone or a mental person attacking you or a wild panda coming from china and turning into a meat eater by eating you) ..

I feel I have wasted 2 years , and am behing in 2 years due to that lazy/cant be bothered mindset, and having seen people around me become big successes, i want the good life too

I don't want to live my life with regrets .. life is too short ..

and if you can't be bothered, just punch yourself and get bothered ..

LIVE LIFE .. LOVE LIFE


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thing is giving in to it is all too easy, making excuses for why you didn't do something so much simpler in the mind than actualy doing it but, it's actually easier than you think to get off your arse and get yourself together. We could all sit around at home watching telly but life's not the stuff you watch on TV or read in magazines, it's the stuff going on outside your window, it's the opportunities you have to achieve greatness and you should take those opportunites no matter what form they come in.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I've had a why do I bother issue for the past month or two at university, I'm just putting in tons of effort but not seem to be getting any rewards - I'm expecting to do ok in my results, I just cant wait to get on my placement year and learn job related I.T and actually get paid - Thats just study life though.

Training I have no issues when looking for motivation, to me its because,

Defending yourself and the people you care about is a life skill, Especially with the amount of chavs who think they can "bang" you

Helps promote good vibes throughout your life, Trainings really helped me sharpen my social skills (not that I was antisocial, Just not as confident)

Fitness anyone?

Competitive Aspect.

This helps me do the best I possibly can in Training


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice Mutiny! Text book answer!


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

people on here are inspiring, if everyone in the world was like this, we would have a safe place to live. but the facts are WE DONT, there is no point cuz 1 day it will end, but for now when your here, to make your life how you want it should be enough motivation.

And to add to a earlier comment, me and my girlfriend dont go out on a night ( live in wolverhampton ) cuz there is always toooo much trouble, every night if you go out your guarenteed to have a fight pretty much, atleast now with training id be ready to handle it appropriatly.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> Just out of curiousity (without meaning to dig/ pry) but how many of you guys on here get the "why do I bother days?"
> 
> Whether it's training or social life etc.
> 
> I've had two in the past 3 days and just wandering if it's a common occurance amongst fighters/martial artists.


I find these sort of days most common with people who have either a girlfriend or wife...


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

callam_nffc said:


> I find these sort of days most common with people who have either a girlfriend or wife...


haha, well mine worked out like that, but it came down to finacial, and i could of probably afforded 1 class per week, but felt so guilty if I did, so I sat on the couch and wasted 18months. Im back on it, but instead of thai, im on bjj twice a week, since my bday in April, feeling better and fitter, and getting sweeps and subs. Loving everybit, Ive done soft tissue damage on my foot, hurts to walk, but Im training twice with it, if it gets rolled on(like last fri where I manged a sweep on a 20st begginer and he rolled on my foot), I have to just sit back and recover a lil, but I go in fear of not learning or progressing by sitting on my backside at home doing nothing.


----------



## NathanielxWV4 (Jun 2, 2010)

yeh since i met my girl ive had more of these days then i can remeber.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Well i think we all have... Its what happens now that counts! Im going Pro so theres no room for error or laying around, Thats my inspiration, my own lifes at stake when im in the cage! lol, I laff but its true...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

callam_nffc said:


> I find these sort of days most common with people who have either a girlfriend or wife...


I disagree, I'm single and get them regardless of being single or not.


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy said:


> I disagree, I'm single and get them regardless of being single or not.


I get them often and I think a lot of it is because of an ex, she still does my head in. Is it not possibly that? I get bored being single sometimes but my training regime won't really allow for a relationship anyway so balls to it...

Sometimes it'll come down to finances, as I'm self employed I get up's and downs.

Other times it's just people in general, I find that most people are just out for themselves, it winds me up as I'm not like that. I had my hair cut to accomodate my hatred for bell ends in the hope they won't talk to me lol.

Just gotta keep soldiering on through the bad times and hope that soon enough times will be better.

Do you compete mate (Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy), if not plan a fight then you have a goal to work for as opposed to just training. It'll give you a new perspective, it did for me anyways...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

elReecho said:


> I get them often and I think a lot of it is because of an ex, she still does my head in. Is it not possibly that? I get bored being single sometimes but my training regime won't really allow for a relationship anyway so balls to it...
> 
> Sometimes it'll come down to finances, as I'm self employed I get up's and downs.
> 
> ...


I don't compete as of yet, at the moment I'm training in traditional JJ and we roll and sparr in class sometimes but I am looking to compete in mma constantly it's just trying to get to the classes which never seem possible at the moment, but I'm going to ask my instructor if she minds me training with the aim of competing (I know she has before so I doubt she'll mind).

On another topic, cheers to the guys so far who have commented on this thread and kept it going. Didn't expect it to last this long :thumb


----------

